# Manager won’t fix my sechdule



## Robot10 (Sep 27, 2022)

So I was recently just hired, my availability was stated before I was hired and when I was hired. I got my first schedule and it’s out of my availability. I was told I could request a change through workdays ect or talk to the manger I did both.Talked to the manger once again and denied the change of availability . Even though it was the same availability that I was suppose to have in the first place. I’m frustrated because I’ve never had this problem before, what should I do?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 28, 2022)

Talk to HR. The availability you were hired at is supposed to be locked in for 90 days, and they shouldn’t have told you to request to change it.  You aren’t supposed to be scheduled outside your availability either, that’s the whole point of having an availability. Sometimes I think some leaders try to see how far they can push it when scheduling, but it could just be an honest mistake. Make sure you get it straightened out now, or it will probably happen again, with the comment “Well, you did it the last time”. HR should be able to straighten it out for you. Good luck!😁


----------

